# 1925 Hawthorne Flyer



## marius.suiram (May 16, 2017)

I bought this Hawthorne today.
On the front fender says 1925.
Should be correct or not?
If anybody else has one, maybe he can post some pictures here.
Some pictures of my bike


----------



## redline1968 (May 23, 2017)

This is a 1928 should very close to what yours should be but the color and frame geometry for the tank but that close to the type of tank you should have. Your rack is newer not for it.


----------



## marius.suiram (May 23, 2017)

I would like to sell it. How much does it worth?
Parting maybe?


----------



## rustyspoke66 (May 23, 2017)

Looks like 34 Hawthorne and balloon tire. Judging from the seat stays being curved and the wide frame and fork look like they would except 26" balloon tires.


----------

